# Butt Lift Alert



## Diwundrin (Sep 24, 2013)

Many people have gone in for surgical procedures at the Wal-Mart Medical Center, but do not go there for a Butt Lift. It is not believed to be a pleasant experience; many have regretted doing it. An example of how one procedure turned out is shown below. I hope this keeps YOU from having this done.



.


Please, PLEASE, PLEASE .  .  don't get a Butt Lift.  You will most certainly regret it  !!!


----------



## That Guy (Sep 24, 2013)

Eek!


----------

